# EOS-R review. Does anyone here speak Portuguese?



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 27, 2018)

EOS-R review Portuguese language


----------



## Jethro (Oct 27, 2018)

I'm thinking you meant 'does anyone here speak _Portuguese_'?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 27, 2018)

Jethro said:


> I'm thinking you meant 'does anyone here speak _Portuguese_'?


Yeah. Thank you for correcting.


----------

